# Doesn't like the hugs!?



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi I have a 12week GSD PB puppy and I had him for 2 weeks. Whenever me or someone else tries to pick him up he grumbles and groans a bit. It definitely lessened though. However, when anyone tries to hug him he squirms and tries to run off doing his own thing. Is he scared? 

Some people tried to tell me that he was feels like he is being dominated and that he doesn't like it because he thinks he's alpha.


----------



## Rockyschutz (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 1 year old gsd and he doesn't like hugs either! Never really has. The only time we can hug and cuddle him is when he is really tired! He shows his affection with his licks! Haha


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

I guess they think we're being aggressive. My golden loves hugs  Sigh I like hugs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Boy you are surrounded by a lot of people who buy into this alpha stuff. 

Some pups are cuddlers, some are not. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Boy you are surrounded by a lot of people who buy into this alpha stuff.
> 
> Some pups are cuddlers, some are not. Doesn't mean anything.


Well most of the people who tell me this have had dogs before just like you. So, it's really split amongst everyone and their beliefs. I am just not sure what to believe because it seems to be 50-50.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona doesn't like hugs either. Some dogs are just that way. Her sister from the same litter is the polar opposite, loves to cuddle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the alpha attitude is outdated and old. As said above, some dogs are cuddlers and some aren't. There are several moves that can be considered threatening to ANY dog. That's just how they're wired. For example, some dogs view it as a threat when you reach over their head or stand over them. Hugging a dog can be considered threating to some while others enjoy it. Keep in mind that you also have a puppy. How many kids do you know want to be smothered with love and affection vs. going and playing and being rowdy? Very few that I'm aware of. Even my own kids who like hugs and are very into hugs and kisses and the occasional cuddle would rather be running, jumping and goofing off. 

My GSD Shasta doesn't accept hugs or kisses from anyone easily. I'm allowed to hug her and I'm allowed to kiss the top of her muzzle but anyone else and she's really uncomfortable and throwing calming signals and trying to carefully scoot away. She's not overly cuddly either. She's content to just be laying near you or sometimes on your feet. She's 3 years old in a little over a week and it's been the last 6 months or so that she allows the hugs without arguing or nipping. My kids give her night nights (hugs and kiss the top of her head) and she accepts that but always has this "please hurry up and get off me" look on her face. She does give them goodnight kisses though with a tail wag. 

Every dog is different. Some pups like being held and cuddled while others would rather chew your fingers off for fun.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> the alpha attitude is outdated and old. As said above, some dogs are cuddlers and some aren't. There are several moves that can be considered threatening to ANY dog. That's just how they're wired. For example, some dogs view it as a threat when you reach over their head or stand over them. Hugging a dog can be considered threating to some while others enjoy it. Keep in mind that you also have a puppy. How many kids do you know want to be smothered with love and affection vs. going and playing and being rowdy? Very few that I'm aware of. Even my own kids who like hugs and are very into hugs and kisses and the occasional cuddle would rather be running, jumping and goofing off.
> 
> My GSD Shasta doesn't accept hugs or kisses from anyone easily. I'm allowed to hug her and I'm allowed to kiss the top of her muzzle but anyone else and she's really uncomfortable and throwing calming signals and trying to carefully scoot away. She's not overly cuddly either. She's content to just be laying near you or sometimes on your feet. She's 3 years old in a little over a week and it's been the last 6 months or so that she allows the hugs without arguing or nipping.
> 
> Every dog is different. Some pups like being held and cuddled while others would rather chew your fingers off for fun.


I was hoping he was a hugger because he loves to lick. He licks my face (mostly), arms, hands, feet and just everywhere all the time. Is that considered a kiss or is he just "cleaning" me?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You can consider it a kiss. To him, its any number of things. Licking can be an appeasement sign. It can be a sign of affection. It can be a sign that he's hungry, etc. 

If you look at pack structure in the wild with wolves, wolf pups will lick an older wolf on the mouth several times to illicit a regurgitate response because they're hungry. Domestic pups have been known to do this as well. It's also a submissive response. Like if a pup crosses a line and is corrected by an older dog for it, they'll likely try to crawl over and lick the older dogs muzzle as an apology type signal. It's a greeting as well. Watch some videos on wolves coming back after a hunt to the rest of the pack (usually the older members of the pack and those left behind to babysit) and the greetings are usually enthusiastic and you'll see members of the pack licking one another in greeting. A lot of what you can learn from watching wolves, you can observe in your own pup/adult dog. 
The alpha theory is outdated. This includes things such as alpha rolling to show your pup who the boss is. Your pup knows who the boss is. The boss/leader of his pack is the one who provides breakfast, lunch, dinner. The sun rises and sets on you as far as your puppy is concerned. You provide all things which automatically makes you gold in your pups eyes. You want to be a team. 
Your pup licking your face is his version of affection as well as letting you know he knows where YOU stand in his pack structure. Don't forget that wolves and dogs are similar but they're also very different. The basics are the same however. Licking you is a sign of affection and submission. 
My girl isn't big into hugs but she nibbles (a little too hard sometimes) and will try to get a quick lick on when she can. We come home and let her out of her crate and she's so happy and excited we're home, she just can't contain her enthusiasm. The same happens when she's been allowed to stay out of her crate and we come home after being gone for an hour. SHE acts like we've been gone days and she's happy and bouncing and dancing all around. 

Your pup may grow to accept hugs and eventually even like them, but enjoy the kisses too (as long as he's not a poop eater!). he'll show you affection in his own way. You just have to be open to seeing it and realizing you can't change him to be something he's not. If he's not a cuddler now, you may get lucky and he may be in the future. Enjoy him for him. You might be surprised what changes as he gets older and matures. I know I've been surprised by Shasta.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is more of a cuddler now than when she was a very young pup. She was hesitant to be held or hugged when very young, but she likes it now and will snuggle up to you on the couch or bed.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Lotus when my boy was puppy he hated to be cuddled and hugged. Now he is 17 months old and he enjoys being cuddled, well least for little while. He likes to be close to me, next to me but not on top of me.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

My girl is very affectionate and lovin and loves to touch and be touched. But, she does not like hugs either. Something about her head/neck being confined even for a moment that she does not like. It's okay, it doesn't mean your pup doesn't love you!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Some dogs are not as comfortable with full body contact and might never be cuddly huggers. It is important to continue to expose the pup to body contact though. Touch ears, feet, back, belly, tail, thighs - massage with deep strokes and get him used to body contact. Keep it positive and stress free. Get the dog used to having hands over him. Easiest when you do this when he is still a puppy....


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My pup is 13 weeks now and is such a big cuddlebug. When we first got him he didnt like being picked up or cuddled, as a matter of fact he still grumbles and groans when being picked up. (although we cant pick him much now at 30 lbs) But he does come for more cuddles now than before. My kids get upset because he was supposed to be their dog, but he ignores them if im home. He would follow me around all day if I let him. Just give your pup a few more weeks, youll be glad you had this time to yourself. Trust me lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD didn't like being hugged. the dog i have now doesn't
like it if you don't hug him. :laugh:


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

OK guys this is weird. Now he likes hugs... -_-


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lotus said:


> OK guys this is weird. Now he likes hugs... -_-


 
lol


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Some dogs are not as comfortable with full body contact and might never be cuddly huggers. It is important to continue to expose the pup to body contact though. Touch ears, feet, back, belly, tail, thighs - massage with deep strokes and get him used to body contact. Keep it positive and stress free. Get the dog used to having hands over him. Easiest when you do this when he is still a puppy....


Exactly. Don't force yourself on your dog. You are still new to him and he has to learn to trust you. Take it slow and respect his individuality.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Exactly. Don't force yourself on your dog. You are still new to him and he has to learn to trust you. Take it slow and respect his individuality.


Looks like it worked. He lovesss the hugs now.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Hi I have a 12week GSD PB puppy and I had him for 2 weeks. Whenever me or someone else tries to pick him up he grumbles and groans a bit. It definitely lessened though. However, when anyone tries to hug him he squirms and tries to run off doing his own thing. Is he scared?
> 
> Some people tried to tell me that he was feels like he is being dominated and that he doesn't like it because he thinks he's alpha.


He's a pup. 

My pup is 4 months now. He's maturing before my eyes. Some times he likes the hugs, sometimes he doesn't. There are times, more times than not, he associates hugs with me wanting to rough house and that turns into a nipping fest. I have to be careful as how to approach him to show affection. It's not always wanted by my pup. Just being in close proxcimity is enough. I'm on my 4th GSD. They all had different personalities. Some were huggers some were not. My current one is in between. On his terms. I have to accept it for what it is, so I have to make the adjustment to the dog. Not the other way around.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Our dogs do learn to accomodate themselves to how we choose to express affection. I think some dogs also change in how they express affection over time. And some dogs just don't conform to what the experts say about how dogs express their feelings. ie: Gazing into a person's eyes does not always mean confrontation or challenge . . .some dogs have an adoring sort of intense gaze as they try to read your feelings.

My dog Peanut was utterly devoted to me, as much as any dog could be, but she didn't like to cuddle at all until she was about 11 years old and then, suddenly, it seemed like she knew her time with me was limited and she really wanted physical contact both with me and with her life-long dog-friend Pele. It was very touching. 

My doodle Gus would be happy if I hugged him every minute of the day, lol. My GSD Jaeger likes a hug and kiss but then he has stuff to do. So far my GSD/Belgian pup Paynter will initiate cuddling a few times ever day -- it seems more important to him than it was to Jaeger at that age (15 weeks). 

Glad your dog is appreciating your hugs!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGCtv-WCqIw *

Heres a guy with a few reasons why dogs don't like hugs.


----------

